# Boneless meals / week



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

How many boneless meals per week do you feed?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

4-5 for Tobi... usually the higher end of 5. Bone in days he gets organs.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Same for me 4-5 normally although sometimes alot less.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not really sure. I usually have something boneless and something with bone and give Rebel one big bone meal and then add something like a chicken neck to the others. He seems to get loose stools with straight boneless. 

Because Snorkels has a really hard time going 12 hours between meals I feed them three times a day. And since I feed her, i feed him also. But two of his meals are very small, maybe 3-4 ounces.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

My boys can't handle a completely boneless meal. They always get some bone in their meals if not they get soggy poops and accidents happen.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Generally 2 a week. I have a couple that don't tolerate complete boneless very well. We do light bone meals more often than boneless.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I feed one boneless and one bone-in meal a day. So that's 7 boneless meals a week at this house.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen always has some bone with his meal, or he gets loose stools.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Around 3 bone-in meals, so about 4 boneless meals. (Organs on the 10th, 20th, and 30th of every month. Plus fish, whole when possible, but I don't count them because they're the only actual whole prey my dogs get, and so fill each category.)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed once per day. I typically rotate every other day with boneless meals. Sometimes I do two boneless days, and sometimes I do two bone inclusive days....

I worry more about what proteins I rotate through making sure I don't feed the same thing two days in a row, even though it's not a big deal if I do...just prefer to mix it up.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I feed twice a day and he gets a bone-in meal and boneless meal five days a week and 2 boneless meals the other two days. Basically 9/14 meals are boneless


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

To those of you who have to feed bone-in every meal...I should have put 0 as an option too...I have a dog who needs bone-in every meal as well. Don't know why that flew over my head.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually alternate: one day boneless, next day bone in. So I'd say 4 bone in meals a week on average.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> To those of you who have to feed bone-in every meal...I should have put 0 as an option too...I have a dog who needs bone-in every meal as well. Don't know why that flew over my head.


haha...I was looking at the poll and was like "wait I can't choose anything."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can't vote on this, 

mainly because they get bone based on their stools from the day before....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine get 2-3 bone-in meals per week (fed once a day) depending on how they are doing. Ziva and Zoey are fine with just 2, but Shellie sometimes needs 3 or 4.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> haha...I was looking at the poll and was like "wait I can't choose anything."


 At least people are posting what they picked/couldn't pick. Thanks for posting this anyway. I'm just curious as to how many people on here are able to obtain the 80/10/10 ratio that is normally recommended. I can't really with my older dog Puck, it is not ideal with his butt issues. My other dogs probably get something close to 80/10/10. They probably get a little more organ meat than that ratio though.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I also base mine on stools, but usually I go 4-5 meals boneless, then add 1 bone in meal, and then boneless again for 4-5 meals. When I add beef I usually do back to back bone-in to control the stools though, otherwise they get fairly runny and smelly still.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I feed one boneless and one bone-in meal a day. So that's 7 boneless meals a week at this house.


Me too as my boy gets fed twice a day!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am so glad to see this poll I was going to ask a question like this today. Being so new I was not sure how many you are supposed to feed. I had been doing some bone for Barney every meal because of his diarrhea issue, but the girls it is alternated. I do feed 2x daily.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been feeding bone vs boneless based on their poop. Just within the past week, I have started to add more boneless meals. The boys have been on raw for almost five weeks now, and from the start I was feeding them pretty bone heavy in order to avoid loose stools. But about a week ago I noticed their stools were starting to look very crumbly and dry, so I have started adding in more boneless meals and so far so good.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

(Even with feeding kibble for AM,) I try to include 1-2 boneless dinners per week esp after a heavy-bone meal. When I'm feed all raw (like on weekends), I try to make one boneless or less boney that day....


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I feed two meals a day, so they get bone in with organ meat four nights a week. So that leaves three days totally boneless and boneless in the am on those other four days. I have to keep Lily right at the 10% bone in over the course of the week. Sometimes I give Scout more bone in, just depends on how her tummy is doing. She's been doing well on more boneless though.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Depends on the dog.

Sophie and Bambi get 3 or 4 boneless meals on average but there's usually a 5th meal that's almost boneless (like a meal that got a chicken neck or foot thrown in). Gracie tends to only get 2 completely boneless meals a week...but at the same time, I don't give her meals that are really boney, either. Instead, she gets a lot of mostly boneless meals with a small piece of bone-in chicken or pork added.

Rumba is newer to raw and is on a schedule of getting a boneless meal every other day. He could probably handle more boneless meals but we're taking it slow since organs were just introduced .

Edit: This is going by feeding once a day. Sophie gets fed twice a day but boneless days mean she gets no bone for both meals.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine get Bone In meal for breakfast, and Boneless meal for dinner.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky usually gets about 4 boneless meals per week, most often it's beef heart/pig heart or liver. This past week I have been mixing/matching her meals e.g she's been having 1 chicken wing, a bit of pig heart and a bit of liver in one meal, she seems to enjoy it this way (although I'm sure she enjoys it either way when theres food involved) I feed it frozen as she's an inhaler


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was just curious!

Sorry again to those who were not able to vote...:| I'm really dumb sometimes.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I feed one bone-in and one boneless meal a day. So seven boneless meals a week.


----------

